
This was the original 'Google Phone' presented in 2006 - there
http://www.theverge.com/2012/4/25/2974676/this-was-the-original-google-phone-presented-in-2006
======
fpp
Looks pretty much like a Blackberry from that time (then leading device reg.
services etc).

Compare this with the Openmoko Neo 1973 from about the same time:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neo_1973>

Sadly never really took off.

